# Alternatives to hydroquinone



## sephoras girl (Jan 9, 2008)

That actually work for African American women.


----------



## monniej (Jan 9, 2008)

i'm pretty much ready to give olay definity a try. everything else has been quite agressive and caused more peeling than i'd like. they all seem to work for a time then to spots seem to become immune.


----------



## sephoras girl (Jan 11, 2008)

Which one would you suggest?


----------



## ellini (Jan 11, 2008)

Flori Roberts has presented the *ENLIGHTEN* skin care system which is formulated with Emblica an all-natural botanical extract.

They claim that : "Emblica has been scientifically proven to be more effective at lightening skin than hydroquinone. Yet, it's natural, gentle and has no harsh bleaching agents. Users will see a brighter, more even skin tone in just 30 days. "

I have no personal experience with this line but the prices seem affordable : $18 - $30, so you might consider giving it a try.


----------



## monniej (Jan 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ellini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Flori Roberts has presented the *ENLIGHTEN* skin care system which is formulated with Emblica an all-natural botanical extract.They claim that : "Emblica has been scientifically proven to be more effective at lightening skin than hydroquinone. Yet, it's natural, gentle and has no harsh bleaching agents. Users will see a brighter, more even skin tone in just 30 days. "

I have no personal experience with this line but the prices seem affordable : $18 - $30, so you might consider giving it a try.

i've tried this line. it didn't quite live up to my expectations. didn't see much improvement over a 30 day period, so i discontinued using it. maybe someone else will have better luck, though.


----------



## MACmaniac (Jan 11, 2008)

Monnie, did you see ANY improvement? I have dark spots also, just on my checks from old breakouts. They have faded quite a bit and are much lighter than they used to be, so maybe this would be okay if you didnt need much lighting?


----------



## monniej (Jan 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MACmaniac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Monnie, did you see ANY improvement? I have dark spots also, just on my checks from old breakouts. They have faded quite a bit and are much lighter than they used to be, so maybe this would be okay if you didnt need much lighting? that's exactly what i was thinking. i want something that's won't be too agressive and still shows good results. i've heard good things about the definity line from woc and that puts it at the top of my wishlist. i haven't tried it yet because i'm just letting my skin settle back into using my previous moisturizer. the one i'm leaving left me with some serious spots to manage and didn't want to keep switching back and forth too often. as soon as i feel my skin is back to normal, it's on! lol~ 
i will say this, one of my customers (about age 60) asked my about a skincare regime. i told her i heard very good things about definity. she went out and purchased the cleanser and moisturizer. the next time i saw her her skin was so gorgeous i thought she had on makeup! all of her pigmentation issue were gone! that was enough for me! definitely worth a try even at $28!


----------



## MACmaniac (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Monnie! I just put Definity on my list now too!


----------



## monniej (Jan 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MACmaniac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Monnie! I just put Definity on my list now too! you are so welcome! be sure to let us know your results!


----------



## sephoras girl (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe I'll give Olay a try


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 12, 2008)

Any other specific products?


----------



## monniej (Mar 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MACmaniac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Monnie, did you see ANY improvement? I have dark spots also, just on my checks from old breakouts. They have faded quite a bit and are much lighter than they used to be, so maybe this would be okay if you didnt need much lighting? i didn't see enough to even make me want to continue using it. i would have gladly continued if i saw anything, but nothing. also i have a strange thing about smells. it didn't smell bad, just not something i want to use everyday. i know it sounds strange, but i'm weird like that! lmao~

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Any other specific products? i'm still working with my mama lotion and still very happy!


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 13, 2008)

I was just thinking about buying some mama lotion.

Does it really work?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 16, 2008)

Question:

Do these lighten all of the skin, or are they used for blemish therapy?


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 16, 2008)

I would think it was for blemishes and scars.


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 17, 2008)

How long have you used it?


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 19, 2008)

Why the break?

I know I'm asking a million questions but...


----------



## monniej (Mar 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was just thinking about buying some mama lotion.Does it really work?

it has really worked well for me. i decided to give it a try after having a terrible reaction to nadinola. it's the only product i've used for blemishes and spots that has actually worked. there's a mama lotion thread in this forum that has some before and after pics.
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/t33...ht=mama+lotion

i do the same thing hatenjeans does. i use it for about two weeks every other day, then take a few weeks off to allow my skin to normalize. i hope this helps! let us know what you choose.


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 19, 2008)

Nadionola works good for me.

This woman on youtube use nadionola and her skin is darn near flawless.

Normalize?


----------



## monniej (Mar 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nadionola works good for me.This woman on youtube use nadionola and her skin is darn near flawless.

Normalize?

mama lotion is an acid, malic and mandelic, and can cause the skin to flake. 
i had a terrible reaction to nadinola. i broke out in hives. i guess that just proves that everything doesn't work for everybody.


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 20, 2008)

I know.

I'm going to eventually try mama lotion.

Its heck of alot more cheap than tri-luma.


----------



## tajameka (Apr 4, 2008)

Godiva skin care line uses licorice to lighten the skin instead of hydroquinone so u mite want to look into that..i've heard good reviews about their products


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 6, 2008)

What brand of sunscreen do you ladies use with the lighteners?


----------



## sephoras girl (May 2, 2008)

Aveeno


----------



## milkandkisses (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What brand of sunscreen do you ladies use with the lighteners? I use Toleraine sunblock cream @ 60spf. It doesn't irritate my skin like most others.


----------



## sephoras girl (May 17, 2008)

Is that a canadian brand?


----------



## Ashley (May 17, 2008)

I believe that both kojic acid and arbutin has not been found to cause the bluish darken that hydroquinone does to darker skin.

If you have any access to local Korean or Japanese stores, many of their cosmetics and skincare lines carry skin lightening products.


----------



## magosienne (May 18, 2008)

i second Ashley, browse ebay and google a bit, you'll find easily japanese products.


----------



## sephoras girl (May 19, 2008)

Have you tried any?


----------



## EverydayGlam (May 19, 2008)

Have you all tried Avon's Luminosity?


----------



## Ashley (May 19, 2008)

I've tried a Korean brand called Missha. Their brightening line contains arbutin.


----------



## sephoras girl (May 20, 2008)

did it work?


----------



## Ashley (May 20, 2008)

I can't say that it has lighten any scars because I don't have any. It did help to brighten my face overall.


----------



## sephoras girl (May 20, 2008)

You're lucky!


----------

